

Reconstructed image of a Neanderthal child - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Neanderthal_child.jpg

======
davidw
Hrm....

[http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f233/BigRed2009/Renders%20...](http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f233/BigRed2009/Renders%20Ive%20Made/ron_weasley_in_dress_robes.gif)

